The future: AI, VR, robots, cloud servers. Apples weaknesses - forgottenacc56
======
rprospero
Eleven years ago, a particularly prescient individual might have said

The future: Phones, Tablets, Laptops with Intel Processors, Watches. Apple's
weaknesses and Microsoft's strengths.

I have no great love for Apple. I hate their UX and have a deep skepticism
about their build quality. Yet, even I recognize that Apple can jump on any
rising bandwagon and get into a leading position with some clever marketing.

Heck, they're already a consumer electronics company. They'll take to robots
like a fish to water.

